# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Verb Surgical Inc., robotic surgery, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - verbsurgical.com

facebook.com/Verb-Surgical-304441743222276

linkedin.com/company/verb-surgical

President and CEO - Kurt Azarbarzin

----------


## Airicist

Article "J&J, Alphabet aim for smarter, smaller, cheaper surgical robot"

by Ransdell Pierson
December 10, 2015

----------

